# Wholesale License in CA?



## livesoul (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey I'm in CA. Just getting started. My father is an insane artist and he and I have decided to get together and start a clothing line. I've read a bunch of the threads in the past couple days. But could someone let me know what licensing we will need here in CA? I'd like to get a wholesale license but I'm not sure how. Also not sure what level of business to do. Thinking a sole proprietorship to start. Anything else that I may need?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

It is not a 'wholesale license' but you can contact the California Franchise Tax Board...or the office near you like in SD or LA etc...and get the form..it is free and you only need to fill out a return once a year unless you are very high volume.. this is the form that companies will want to sell to you at wholesale prices...and assuming you are ordering sufficient numbers. You will probably need a business lic from the city and/or county where you live. If you are listing your address as your home address, it may not be zoned for commerical uses and you will need a variance. You can tell them (if this is true) that you are internet based, no customers come to your location and all shipments are to a private mail box..reason is they don't usually want commercial delivery trucks constantly coming into residential areas nor do they want your customers coming to you if you are in a residential area. You do not need a special number from IRS but just use your SSAN...if there are two involved you should get a company number


----------



## livesoul (Aug 2, 2009)

charles95405 said:


> It is not a 'wholesale license' but you can contact the California Franchise Tax Board...or the office near you like in SD or LA etc...and get the form..it is free and you only need to fill out a return once a year unless you are very high volume.. this is the form that companies will want to sell to you at wholesale prices...and assuming you are ordering sufficient numbers.


Thanks a lot. Question though, i went to the CA tax board website and went to the form section and there are many. Which form am i looking for?


----------



## THX1138 (Aug 17, 2008)

Not the FTB but the BOE. 
www.boe.ca.gov


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

Its the resell license or tax use license. then you need to get a dba and a business license from your city. check out legalzoom.com


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I think I stand corrected...it is the BOE in CA...as for as needing a dba(doing business as) ..it is NOT necessary if you operate under your own name, such as John Smith, sales consultant BUT if you use Northwestern Sales Consultants...you would then need a dba. Purpose of the dba filing is so the public can see who is in fact operating which business should they need to find out. In my case since I do not use my name in my business, I had to file a dba. I think the filing and necessary publishing in a local paper was around $35...but it was so long ago that I just _*think*_ that was the cost!


----------



## livesoul (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah I read into a lot yesterday. The direction you guys gave helped a lot. I setup a meeting with SCORE to get some additional help. But it looks like I'm going to need my sellers permit, register ficticious business name (cause i do want to operate under my brands name), and a DBA, and a business tax certificate (required in san diego county).


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

DBA and Ficticious name are the same. Board of Equalization can take care of Resell. You need to go to county recorders for DBA FBN. I hade legal zoom take care of mine I hate doing paperwork and have no time to wait in line at the county. And Business Tax cert at the city hall. All should cost about $300.


----------

